# How to clean cork handles



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

If you have fishing rods with cork handles that are dirty, try some soft scrub with bleach and a toothbrush. Scub it well with the toothbrush and rinse off with clean water. You will be amazed, it will look brand new again.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

thanx for the heads up....:thumbup:

doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*clean rods*

the bleach can hurt the cork, try GOJO hand cleaner, work it in with your hands, wipe of with a towel..


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

There is nothing I've tried that works as well as magic eraser. Simply wet them and gently rub. The cork will look like new in seconds with no effort or cleaners.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Also, 
You can sand them lightly with fine grit sandpaper, too.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Comet works well


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

What can one do to preserve it. Mine seems to be drying out


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Hawkseye said:


> There is nothing I've tried that works as well as magic eraser. Simply wet them and gently rub. The cork will look like new in seconds with no effort or cleaners.


Same here. Works great...

NJD:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*More use*



Butcherpen said:


> What can one do to preserve it. Mine seems to be drying out


 Maybe, using them more will allow greasy hands to lubricate the cork?

So, go fishing more.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Cork preservative will yellow it out. If you look at the voids/holes in your cork and it looks like swiss cheese, it's not a very good grade and will tend to "chunk" off. Maybe 303? I squirt the stuff on the rod and reel. It ain't cheap tho.
http://www.goldeagle.com/product/303-aerospace-protectant


----------



## YakkinOkie (Apr 23, 2015)

half water half rubbing alcohol, and magic eraser if its really bad. Cheap cork will eventually chunk off and will need to be filled and sanded smooth. If you do need to fill it, seal over it with cork sealer.


----------

